# Shopping trolley wheels



## Steve Maskery (1 Sep 2014)

I live in a very salubrious area.

Not.

Yesterday I discovered that someone had dumped a supermarket trolley just along from my house so I did the decent neighbourhood thing and cleared it away. It's seen better days...







The handlebar is missing and in fact it looks as if it's been used in a ram raid.

But I fancy trying to re-use the wheels. They must be pretty good quality to take the sort of use trolleys are subjected to. The problem is how to get them off. They appear to be bolted in place, but there is no access for a spanner:






I cannot believe that they are made by bolting in the castor without the wheel, then riveting in the wheel axle, that sounds daft, but what kind of spanner would get in there? I think it is 19mm.

Any ideas, chaps?


----------



## Spindle (1 Sep 2014)

Hi

My guess is that the bolt is acting as the axle for the castoring action. I'd saw the legs off and have a look at how the castor is mounted from the inside / top.

Regards Mick


----------



## Higon (1 Sep 2014)

Looks like the wheel is fitted after the castor part is fitted. 
Remove the axle and the wheel, remove bolt with socket, replace 'axle' with a bolt!


----------



## Steve Maskery (1 Sep 2014)

Both good ideas, thank you.
I've been having another look at it. I'm wondering if the wheel unit is assembled separately and then simply welded on. 






But you'd think that, given the propensity of trolleys to get "wonky wheel syndrome" that they would be made in a way that made servicing them straightforward.
S


----------



## Paul Chapman (1 Sep 2014)

Steve Maskery":ls27sog9 said:


> But you'd think that, given the propensity of trolleys to get "wonky wheel syndrome" that they would be made in a way that made servicing them straightforward.



They probably find it less expensive to get new ones rather than repair damaged ones.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## powertools (1 Sep 2014)

A ring spanner with a deep crank will undo that.


----------



## Steve Maskery (1 Sep 2014)

The community workshop re-opens tomorrow. I think I'll take it along there. I'm not sure if we have any deep cranks there (well, not spanners, anyway), but certainly my ring spanners won't go in.
I'll keep you posted.


----------



## ChrisR (1 Sep 2014)

Paul Chapman":67615dd6 said:


> Steve Maskery":67615dd6 said:
> 
> 
> > But you'd think that, given the propensity of trolleys to get "wonky wheel syndrome" that they would be made in a way that made servicing them straightforward.
> ...



I know there is at least one company where their main stock in trade is, servicing and repairing as necessary supermarket stock movement trollies, and customer shopping trollies, considering the hundreds of thousands that must be in use throughout the country, there must be more than one company involved in this service. 

The one that I have seen in operation, have vans/mobile workshops completely fitted out for the job, with the necessary spares stock, hand tools, machine tools, including electric welding equipment.

Chris R.


----------



## lanemaux (1 Sep 2014)

Hi Steve . My only thought is that a basin wrench might work (not sure if thats a proper name for it) . Sort of an off-set box wrench with the box bit of it on a rod set at 90 degrees and the rod secured to a handle at another 90 degrees. Invaluable for reaching near impossible fittings in tight quarters under sinks.


----------



## kostello (1 Sep 2014)

Don't forget to take the leftover to the scrapyard and get it weighed in


----------



## Baldhead (1 Sep 2014)

Steve why remove the wheels? You could cut the two cross members, attach a timber base and you have a ready made cart with side supports.

Baldhead


----------



## nanscombe (1 Sep 2014)

... all assuming that the owners don't want it back. :twisted:


----------



## Baldhead (1 Sep 2014)

nanscombe":32vlngt7 said:


> ... all assuming that the owners don't want it back. :twisted:


That was my original thought but who are the owners? The shopping trolleys I have seen have the stores name in the handle, but as you see from the picture and in Steve's description, there is no handle!

Baldhead


----------



## rafezetter (1 Sep 2014)

I'd either drill/ grind out the metal so the axle comes out and replace with bolt after unscrewing, or as baldhead says make a timber cart of sorts.


----------



## Stu_2 (1 Sep 2014)

Higon":3d5821wl said:


> Looks like the wheel is fitted after the castor part is fitted.
> Remove the axle and the wheel, remove bolt with socket, replace 'axle' with a bolt!


+1


----------



## Bod (2 Sep 2014)

powertools":uxqbv67j said:


> A ring spanner with a deep crank will undo that.



+1
I've fitted many, not on shopping trollies, but on mobile machines, of greater weight.

Bod


----------



## Steve Maskery (2 Sep 2014)

Indeed it does.





I found some scrap sheet in the welding area and drilled a few holes and I how have a set of heavy-duty castors that have cost me a few hours time but zero expenditure.

However, that might change. I went to weigh in the scrap. They won't take it because it's a shopping trolley. Not without "the paperwork", whatever that is. I suppose it's a good thing to stop people just walking off with them from the supermarkets.

So then I took it to the local tip. They won't take it as it is trade waste. They suggested I rang the council to come and take it away or cut it up into bits and bin it a bit at a time. So I rang the council, sat on hold for ten minutes and gave up. It's no wonder people tip stuff if it is this difficult to dispose of responsibly.

Not sure what to do now. I might just ask at the local supermarket. I certainly don't want to have to pay for the disposal of trade waste!


----------



## RogerS (2 Sep 2014)

Steve, bend it, crush it, sit on it. Compress it into an unrecognisable shape and take it to a different recycling place and just chuck it in.

Or angle grind it up and stick it in a black sack.


----------



## dc_ni (2 Sep 2014)

RogerS":os9yy99n said:


> Steve, bend it, crush it,* sit on it.* Compress it into an unrecognisable shape and take it to a different recycling place and just chuck it in.
> 
> Or angle grind it up and stick it in a black sack.



Are you trying to say Steve should stop eating those lovely cakes he makes?


----------



## Steve Maskery (2 Sep 2014)

Have you tried to bend solid stainless steel? Even my considerable bulk doesn't touch it, it's indestructible.


----------



## Spindle (2 Sep 2014)

Hi

Stick it on E Bay for 50p - up here they are only a £1 each from the major supermarkets :wink: :wink: 

Regards Mick


----------



## ColeyS1 (2 Sep 2014)

With a bit of tinkering I can see a zimmerframe and also an extra large hand basket- so many times I've wished the hand basket was a bit bigger :lol:


----------



## woodaxed (2 Sep 2014)

so next time i see one of these il know steve has been there


----------



## Racers (2 Sep 2014)

Chain it up outside, some scrote will cut the chain and steal it.

Pete


----------



## Steve Maskery (2 Sep 2014)

I've just been shopping and spoke to the rather lovely supervisor lady. She's sending someone to collect the ashes tomorrow.
So that's one problem solved, but I still haven't found any Pecorino. The cheese selection is woeful.
S


----------



## NickWelford (3 Sep 2014)

The sides make a passable BBQ grid.......


----------



## rdesign (3 Sep 2014)

sorry to sound dim :/ but how did u get them off in the end steve?

waiting for abuse for asking stupid question

regards richard


----------



## RogerS (3 Sep 2014)

Steve Maskery":3evfd5pz said:


> ..... but I still haven't found any Pecorino. The cheese selection is woeful.
> S



If you _will_ shop at Lidl .......sigh


----------



## Steve Maskery (3 Sep 2014)

Richard - I borrowed a cranked ring spanner.
Roger - Morrison's actually. The store had been open only a few weeks when I moved here and it was fantastic. I remember thinking at the time, I wonder how much of this fresh produce they are going to sell here. Eddoes, mooli. A dozen different varieties of aubergine.
Over the last year it has been rationalised a lot. So no Pecorino or Port Salut but a dozen different brands of lard and sliced white bread. There is a deli counter, but most of the display is fake, plastic. Yes really.


----------



## celston (3 Sep 2014)

Steve Maskery":5d0mp2yz said:


> There is a deli counter, but most of the display is fake, plastic. Yes really.



Presumably someone thinks that that people will buy the idea of good food, but not the actual food?


----------



## novocaine (3 Sep 2014)

that is all.


----------



## ColeyS1 (3 Sep 2014)

Bet Steves kicking himself now :lol:


----------



## dc_ni (3 Sep 2014)

ColeyS1":24i31q1z said:


> Bet Steves kicking himself now :lol:



He will be when how much he could of sold one for 

http://www.retrotogo.com/2009/03/annie-the-trolley-chair.html



> Made quite obviously from a reclaimed shopping trolley, Annie has been upholstered to become a comfortable seat.
> It costs £655 from Green Haus.



http://www.reestore.com/products/annie


----------



## Steve Maskery (3 Sep 2014)

I'm just glad to be shot of it and that it is not littering pu the neighbourhood. The area is run-down enough as it is.
By the way, thank you to all for the ideas and help.
S


----------

